

HN: Hacker News Reader for iPad (Now Open Source, Do Contribute) - gmaster1440

In my opinion, a piece of code can advance further with the help of a community than with the efforts of a single developer. The Hacker News community is one that I respect greatly and would love to give back to, and on that note, am making the recently published "Hacker News Reader" for iPad free (might take a day or two to propagate to AppStore servers) and open source. Though selling a product may bring more materialistic wealth and, perhaps, instant gratification, the feeling one gets from sharing code and furthering a project as a community is, I have come to understand, far more rewarding.<p>My blog: http://markfayngersh.com
My email: phunny.phacts@gmail.com<p>Project repo: http://github.com/gmaster1440/Hacker-News-Reader-for-iPad<p>Now, for the greater good of Hacker News and its users, let us make a killer iPad client!<p>Cheers,<p>Mark Fayngersh
======
jarsj
I really wonder if people are having trouble browsing the original HN site on
iPad.

~~~
Manfred
I keep losing interest because there are no animations.

